# computerbetrug durch telefonieren?



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

hallo,

weiss hier jemand zufällig Rechtsprechung zu folgendem Fall:

A klaut eine Sim-Karte (Vertrag) und telefoniert damit.

Es ist ein reine juristische Subusmtionsfrage, daher bitte am besten Urteile (oder wenn bekannt) von bereits erhobenen Anklagevorwürfe.

... achso und Diebstahl hinsichtlich der karte ansich ist schon klar


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: computerbetrug durch telefonieren?*

Könnten wir bitte zuvor die Kostenfrage klären? Und dann, woher hat A die PIN oder PUK?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: computerbetrug durch telefonieren?*

welche kostenfrage?

woher pin oder puk ist unklar, aber wahrscheinlich heimlich abgeschaut.


----------



## johinos (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: computerbetrug durch telefonieren?*

"Unbefugte Verwendung der auf der Karte gespeicherten Daten" dürfte entscheidend sein, damit kommt Computerbetrug in Frage. Die Bereicherung liegt in den ersparten Telefonkosten. Passen dürfte LG Bonn, Beschluss vom 18.06.1999, Az. 32 Qs 144/99, wg. Missbrauches einer Mobilfunkkarte, nachzulesen auf http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20000125.htm 

Die Uni Bremen überzeugt nicht in allen Punkten auf http://www.jura.uni-bremen.de/KKurs/KK-Loesungen/070406.pdf 

Weitere Lektüre bei Suche mit "unbefugtes telefonieren" strafbarkeit.

Auf http://www.juraforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=22400 wurde darüber auch schon mal diskutiert. 

Es gibt wohl noch ein Urteil, wonach die Nutzung fremder Telefone zwecks Anruf einer eigenen Mehrwertnummer als Computerbetrug bestraft wurde.


----------

